# accidental punch to the stomach...



## wanna_baby

I had my family over yesterday and mainly to tell everyone the news at 12 weeks... I am 12wks + 4 days pregnant and my 7 year old nephew accidentally punched me with his knee into my tummy, where I think the baby is. It was painful at first then it's ok now...
I am still worried that it did any harm to the baby... I am trying to stay calm as I know the baby is surronded by water and that'll absorb any punches...
still can't help but to worry...

anyone else had any similar expereince and the baby turned out ok???

I have a scan in 2 days which I can't wait to make sure everthing's ok...
still can't help but to worry.....

any resurances will be helpful please....


----------



## Babyluck

Didn't want to read and run. I am a worrier any way so would probably be worried too but I'm sure you would have shown signs of bleeding if you had anything to worry about! xx


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I would be more worried if you were further along, but right now there is tons of cushion for the little guy in there! It is good you have the scan so soon so you can put your mind at ease.


----------



## kimbotrav

hi it should be ok like u say they are surrounded in water but if ure not in pain u should be fine not sure if it will make u feel better but i rolled my car 8 months pregnant and my bump hit the steering wheel and he was just fine :) i know its so scary isnt it but just try and chill and relax as much as possible if u get really worried go to the docs gl at ure scan 2 xxxx


----------



## mommyof3girls

I got hit in the stomach by door knob, last pregnancy, even had a huge black and blue mark. Even thing was find with the baby but I was still a big ball of worry. If anything can you call your dr. tomorrow. If you could then just explained what happened. and she what they say.


----------



## DMG83

:hi: I accidentally hit my sister in the stomach when she was much further along than 12 weeks - we were play wrestling, she hadn't told anyone she was pregnant as she was only 17 and she was keeping it a secret in the hope it wouldn't happen :haha: but my nephew is now 16 and a little stunner - so I wouldn't worry too much :hugs: if you suffer any more pain or any spotting i would go to the Dr's


----------



## ErinRae

baby is very well protected in your uterus!! baby is in a padded safe place. nothing is going to hurt that little one unless you have someone beating the crap out of you!! I was in a terrible accident at 7 weeks with my son ( earlier than you are ) but I was thrown onto the dash and broke my leg in many places and had bruises on my stomach/pelvis area, they monitored my son and he was perfect the whole time!! If you're at all worried just give your dr a call whom I sure will tell you everything will be ok. I have a 4 year old now and am pregnant and the little guy is always jumping on me!! Don't stress!! :) Baby is in the safest place it could be! :)


----------



## Aquarius24

I had this early on in my pregnancy with dd. My dog jumped on my tummy has I was led on settee! All was fine. Don't worry cos baby really is well protected in there xx


----------



## wanna_baby

Thanks for the comforting words ladies. I feel better to hear similar stories where the bean turned out ok. I'm tryin to stay positive until the scan in 2 days when I hope to hear some good news. Will update after scan.


----------



## katlin

I was suprised with my last pregnany how resiliant the been is i was in a roll over going 120km hr at six weeks at 19weeks i fell down a fligh of stairs and hit concrete. At 32weeks i was moving and i was carrying a box and tripped and fell belly first into the box and somewere in there i also took a spill in the tub so im pretty sure you babe is gunna be ok!


----------



## Sweetie

Your uterus will just be coming out from under/ behind your pubic bone so it's very well protected right now and that is still before even considering the waters and such :hugs: I know it can be so scary I was about 16 weeks when I had a "blow" to the stomach with my son and he is now 8m old


----------

